# The Mandalorian: Disney+ erlaubt kein Binge Watching



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Disney+ erlaubt kein Binge Watching*

						Disney+ ist vor einigen Tagen endlich auch in Deutschland angekommen. Doch wer sich schon seit dem Start der Serie "The Mandalorian" in den USA auf einen Release hierzulande gefreut, könnte zunächst enttäuscht sein. Disney wird die Folgen der ersten Staffel erst nach und nach ins Programm aufnehmen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Disney+ erlaubt kein Binge Watching*


----------



## Blowfeld (26. März 2020)

Disney will die Leute halt länger als einen Monat an ihren tollen Service binden, weil sie genau wissen, dass der Markt der großen Streaminganbieter eh bald übersättigt ist und der Content so stark gesplittet wird, dass die Nutzer nur noch Anbieter Hopping machen werden oder bessere Optionen suchen, um Accounts zu sharen.


----------



## johnieboy (26. März 2020)

Einfache Lösung: Im Mai den Probemonat abschließen, die Serie (und was man sonst so sehen will) anschauen und danach wieder kündigen. So werde ich das zumindest machen.
Wegen Corona wird da eh erstmal kein neuer Content nachkommen, da alle Dreharbeiten deswegen noch ne Weile pausieren.


----------



## altStrunk (26. März 2020)

Dumm ist halt nur das man die komplette erste Staffel im Netz findet. Disney´s Ansatz ist da meiner Meinung nach recht arrogant, sie sind nicht wie Apple in der Lage sich ihre Kundschaft zu erziehen. Vor allem diejenigen die sich TV-Berieselung für viel Geld leisten können haben keine Zeit dafür. Beim Löwenanteil der Kundschaft ist bei 30€ den Monat Schluss.


----------



## Anchorage (26. März 2020)

Man gibt somit die macht an Seiten ala Movie4k oder kinox ab. Ist kein schlauer schachzug.


----------



## Blowfeld (26. März 2020)

Nur weil Kaufkraft und / oder Kaufwille nicht da sind, sollte das kein Freibrief für rechtlich zweifelhafte Handlungen sein


----------



## The-GeForce (26. März 2020)

johnieboy schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung: Im Mai den Probemonat abschließen, die Serie (und was man sonst so sehen will) anschauen und danach wieder kündigen. So werde ich das zumindest machen.
> Wegen Corona wird da eh erstmal kein neuer Content nachkommen, da alle Dreharbeiten deswegen noch ne Weile pausieren.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Dieses künstliche „Bei der Stange halten“ funktioniert bei einem ungeduldigen Kind. Bei dem zahlungskräftigen Klientel mit reichlich Auswahl und überladenen Watchlisten aber schon nicht mehr so gut. Und durch das starke Aufspalten der Angebote wird es sich immer weniger lohnen Jahresabos zu wählen. Der einzige Anbieter, bei dem das wohl noch lange gut gehen wird, ist Amazon, da diese noch einiges mehr als nur das Streaming anbieten. Das wird einige dazu bewegen zumindest Prime parallel zu behalten.

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass in den nächsten Jahren vielleicht auch noch ein paar große Anbieter vom Markt verschwinden.


----------



## altStrunk (26. März 2020)

Blowfeld schrieb:


> Nur weil Kaufkraft und / oder Kaufwille nicht da sind, sollte das kein Freibrief für rechtlich zweifelhafte Handlungen sein



Nein. Aber realistisch sollte man schon sein. Wenn es folgenlos oder mit geringer Strafe möglich ist Bedürfnisse zu stillen die man im legalem Rahmen, weil entweder keine Kaufkraft da ist oder der Verkäufer den Zugang künstlich beschränkt, nicht stillen könnte wird das getan. Verallgemeinert: Kunden reagieren da nicht anders als Unternehmen. Und solange diese Unternehmen dann nicht die Staaten auf Verdienstausfall verklagen wie es sich manche in einem Freihandelsabkommen wünschen, ist es im Interesse ebenjener Unternehmen realistische Angebote zu unterbreiten.


----------



## Banana-GO (26. März 2020)

Füge hier gerne auch meine (Buffed-)Antwort ein.

Rein finanziell ist es für ein Unternehmen besser, die Folgen einzeln zu veröffentlichen. So sind aus einer Staffel mit 10 Folgen drei Monatsbeiträge zu ergaunern. 

Mir persönlich gefällt das aber ganz gut. Gebingte Staffeln haben keinen Nachhall und verduften recht schnell wieder. Erst recht, wenn sowas dann auch noch auf Tablet oder Smartphone geschaut wird. Grausig!


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (26. März 2020)

Normalerweise hat die wöchentliche Veröffentlichung den Vorteil, dass man es früher zu sehen bekommt. Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa, dass bei der Veröffentlichung von Folge 1 einer Serie schon immer eine ganze Staffel fertig ist? Während die ersten Folgen laufen wird noch an den anderen gearbeitet.. Nicht immer so ungeduldig sein.
So richtig Sinn macht Binge-Watching nur bei komplett beendeten Serien, ansonsten muss man sowieso auf die nächste Staffel warten.


----------



## Snowhack (26. März 2020)

Naja ich teile meinen Account mit 4 Leuten (Profilen)  da sind 15€ für 1 Jahr  OK  warte daher gerne 1 Woche auf neue Mandalorian Folgen


----------



## Govego (26. März 2020)

johnieboy schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung: Im Mai den Probemonat abschließen, die Serie (und was man sonst so sehen will) anschauen und danach wieder kündigen. So werde ich das zumindest machen.


Tja, die Überschrift zu dem Artikel lässt aber etwas anderes vermuten und genau aus diesem Grunde fühlt sie sich an wie Clickbait.



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat die wöchentliche Veröffentlichung den Vorteil, dass man es früher zu sehen bekommt. Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa, dass bei der Veröffentlichung von Folge 1 einer Serie schon immer eine ganze Staffel fertig ist? Während die ersten Folgen laufen wird noch an den anderen gearbeitet.. Nicht immer so ungeduldig sein.


Ich kann dir versichern, dass die komplette Staffel schon fertig synchronisiert wurde. Es gibt die gesamte Staffel mit der offiziell deutschen Synchro illegal im I-Net.


----------



## acc (26. März 2020)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat die wöchentliche Veröffentlichung den Vorteil, dass man es früher zu sehen bekommt. Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa, dass bei der Veröffentlichung von Folge 1 einer Serie schon immer eine ganze Staffel fertig ist?



dass die staffel beim start fertig vorliegt, ist bei amazon, netflix etc.  die regel, nicht der ausnahmefall.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. März 2020)

Klar, mehr Wochen = mehr bezahlte Monate in der Rechnung der Disney Manager.

Ob Disney mit dem Ansatz auf Dauer gut fährt, wird sich zeigen.
Der Streaming Markt ist stark umkämpft und die (wieder zunehmende) Fragmentierung wird keinem Marktteilnehmer auf Dauer gut tun.

Man sollte sich ja schon überlegen warum ein Phänomen was quasi ausgestorben war (nämlich das illegale Streaming) nun eine neue Renaissance und Professionalisierung erfährt.


----------



## major_tom403 (26. März 2020)

So dauert es länger bis man drauf kommt wie unfassbar schlecht diese Serie ist


----------



## Karotte81 (26. März 2020)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa, dass bei der Veröffentlichung von Folge 1 einer Serie schon immer eine ganze Staffel fertig ist?



Doch, genau so denke ich, und genau so ist es auch in der Regel. Du denkst doch nicht, dass man eine Serie veröffentlicht, wo die Folgen gar nicht fertig sind und dann ggfs unter Zeitdruck zuende gedreht(sehr unwahrscheinlich) oder zumindest bearbeitet(möglich, aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich) werden muss.

Das war früher vllt mal der Fall, bei den großen 20 Folgen pro Staffel Serien, Heroes oder so, auch Lost ... da war bei Folge 1 nicht schon Folge 24 fertig. Aber heutzutage bei Netflix und Co, mit ihren 6-10 Folgen pro Staffel, doch, das ist i.d.R. alles fertig, auch wenn man nur eine Episode veröffentlicht.

Hat einfach damit zu tun dass man manchen Dingen mehr wert zugestehen möchte, mehr Aufmerksamkeit, länger im Gespräch bleiben, was man eben tut, wenn man 10x eine Folge veröffentlicht und der Kunde sich 2,5 Monate mit der Serie "beschäftigt", anstatt nur ein Wochenende.


Die Überschrift in der News finde ich aber übrigens auch gelinde gesagt irreführend. Das Wort "vorerst" hätte doch noch eingebaut werden können. 

Aber man will die User hier ja lieber deinformieren, anstatt richtig informieren, hauptsache reißerische Überschriften.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. März 2020)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat die wöchentliche Veröffentlichung den Vorteil, dass man es früher zu sehen bekommt. Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa, dass bei der Veröffentlichung von Folge 1 einer Serie schon immer eine ganze Staffel fertig ist? Während die ersten Folgen laufen wird noch an den anderen gearbeitet.. Nicht immer so ungeduldig sein.



Das mag bei Produktionen vor 15 Jahren, Sitcoms oder so 1-Day Serien (wo jeden Tag 1 Folge kommt und 1 produziert wird) stimmen. 

Aber normale Serien wie The Mandalorian, The Witcher etc. etc. werden komplett abgedreht und fertig gemacht, bevor sie bei den Streaminganbietern landen. 
Die werden ja auch nicht linear gedreht, sondern wie bei Filmen springt man von Drehort zu Drehort. Ähnliches gilt für die Post-Production. Da gibt es sogar teilweise später noch Reshoots wie bei Filmen.
Die Produktion einer Standard Serie verläuft heutzutage effektiv genauso wie bei großen Filmproduktionen. Bloß, dass man mehr Bildmaterial wegen der längeren Laufzeit verwerten muss.

Bloß das finanzielle Modell hinter einer (Streaming) Serie ist halt ein anders als bei Filmen. Die Kosten sind in beiden Fällen sehr hoch.
Bei Filmen kommen die Haupteinnahmen immer noch über die Kartenverkäufe in Kinos. Bei Serien die von Streaming Anbietern direkt produziert werden, ist das primäre Ziel die Kundenbindung und damit die Erhaltung des monatlichen Beitrags.
=> Daher, das ist eine rein finanzielle Abwägung, ob man eine Serie zum Binge Watching freigibt, oder nicht.


----------



## Ready (26. März 2020)

Finde ich prinzipiell gut - da hat man wöchentlich etwas auf das man sich freuen kann. Mann kann als Fan zwischen den Episoden auf Youtube usw. auch noch Analysen und Spekulationen schauen und hat so gefühlt irgendwie mehr davon.
Wenn hingegen eine komplette Staffel auf einmal zu haben ist schaut man oft natürlich mehr als nur eine Folge am Stück und hat quasi einfach einen längeren Film.
Bei Mandalorian ist das aber total hirnrissig da die Staffel anderswo schon längst komplett raus ist. Zeitlich so extrem versetzte Veröffentlichungen gehen heute einfach nicht mehr. Die meissten Fans werden die Serie lange vor dem Start von Disney+ eh schon gesehen haben grade desswegen


----------



## SimonG (26. März 2020)

johnieboy schrieb:


> Wegen Corona wird da eh erstmal kein neuer Content nachkommen, da alle Dreharbeiten deswegen noch ne Weile pausieren.



Dreharbeiten sind ja nicht alles. Schnitt und Postproduktion kann und wird weiter stattfinden sofern alles abgedreht ist. Wäre also schon möglich, dass noch was kommt.


----------



## AlphaMale (26. März 2020)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Man gibt somit die macht an Seiten ala Movie4k oder kinox ab. Ist kein schlauer schachzug.



Richtig....und sogar in bester Qualität (in den üblichen Quellen).


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (26. März 2020)

mmm
Werbung für Telekom und keine Erklärung was Binge Watching ist.

Super.
Nicht das man anfängt auch HW News über Google zu suchen.


----------



## JaxT (26. März 2020)

was ist binge wathcing? dachte ist ein deutsches forum.


----------



## DocVersillia (26. März 2020)

ich zitiere mal:

"*Binge Watching*. Unter *Binge Watching* oder *Binge* Viewing (engl. *binge*  = Gelage), auch Komaglotzen oder Serienmarathon genannt, versteht man  das Schauen von mehreren Folgen einer Fernsehserie am Stück. 2015  erklärte das Collins English Dictionary *Binge Watching* zum Wort des Jahres."

und wieso ist es mir nicht erlaubt eine Folge nach der anderen zu schauen? Habe ich bei TBBT immer staffelweise gemacht....


----------



## SosoDeSamurai (26. März 2020)

JaxT schrieb:


> was ist binge wathcing? dachte ist ein deutsches forum.



Erstens ist das eine Nachricht auf "PC Games Hardware"  und zweitens seid wann sind bitte Begriffe aus dem Bereich Internet und PC deutsch?!


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (26. März 2020)

JaxT schrieb:


> was ist binge wathcing? dachte ist ein deutsches forum.



"Forum"... 

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## Isrian (26. März 2020)

JaxT schrieb:


> was ist binge wathcing? dachte ist ein deutsches forum.



Wenn du deutsche Begriffe haben willst, musst du zu Computer Bild (Spiele) gehen.


----------



## Roterfred (26. März 2020)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat die wöchentliche Veröffentlichung den Vorteil, dass man es früher zu sehen bekommt. Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa, dass bei der Veröffentlichung von Folge 1 einer Serie schon immer eine ganze Staffel fertig ist? Während die ersten Folgen laufen wird noch an den anderen gearbeitet.. Nicht immer so ungeduldig sein.
> So richtig Sinn macht Binge-Watching nur bei komplett beendeten Serien, ansonsten muss man sowieso auf die nächste Staffel warten.



Schwachsinn, Die erste Staffel ist seit Herbst fertig, auch auf Deutsch.
Da Disney die Leute bevormundet und meint das Deadpool zu brutal sei und deswegen nicht oben hat, habe ich das Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch genommen. Noch dazu fehlen noch weitere 15 Filme. Nicht mit mir Disney.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (26. März 2020)

Kaum zu glauben, dass sich diese Gängelung irgendjemand wirklich gefallen lässt. Naja, zum Glück gibt es ja "inoffizielle" Quellen...


JaxT schrieb:


> was ist binge wathcing? dachte ist ein deutsches forum.


*Räusper*

In der deutschen Sprache werden aber unter anderem Substantive und Wörter, die am Satzanfang stehen, groß geschrieben.

Aber nur für dich: Der ursprünglich englische Begriff "binge watching" bezeichnet in diesem Fall das Verhalten, alle verfügbaren Folgen einer Serie am Stück zu schauen. Man könnte es also grob mit "dauerglotzen" übersetzen. Oder, weil die deutsche Sprache ja flexibel ist, mit "Inhaltpausenlosamstückschauerei".

Falls du dich durch den leicht satirischen Ton meines Pfostens provoziert fühlst, empfehle ich dir einfach mal deine persöhnliche Fensterrechenmaschine runterzufahren und aus der Leitung zu gehen.


----------



## Gorrestfump (26. März 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, dass sich diese Gängelung irgendjemand wirklich gefallen lässt. Naja, zum Glück gibt es ja "inoffizielle" Quellen...
> 
> *Räusper*
> 
> ...



boah bist du ein ätzender zeitgenosse


----------



## docdent (26. März 2020)

Schon ein WItz: Jetzt will ich das endlich mal in 4k und Dolby Vision & Atmos sehen, statt nur in 720p (wie geschehen) und dann muss ich noch bis Mai warten. Atmos gibt's grad eh nicht (wenigstens in Deutsch), evtl. wird zusätzlich auch die Bandbreite reduziert...


----------



## JanFrederick (26. März 2020)

Zum Start ging Atmos noch, aber ich habe nur Englische Tonspuren gefunden. Heute habe ich auch bei König der Löwen keine Atmos Spur gefunden. Auch, dass die Star Wars Filme nur in HD vorliegen ist eigenartig.


----------



## Thunderburne (26. März 2020)

Bin schon doll enttäuscht!
Meine Tochter schaut gerne Lady Bug !
Nur wo ist die Staffel 3 ???
Susi und Strolch in Dolby Vision war echt klasse !

The Mandalorian ...wow geile Serie!Dolby Vision Hammer auf meinem AF8 Oled aber auch oben im Wohnzimmer auf dem XE 9305 geil.
Aber was ist passiert gerade voll im Rausch stelle ich fest verdammt nur 2 Teile man war ich angefressen.

Ich hoffe Disney reicht zügig Material nach ansonsten war das erstmal für mich.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. März 2020)

First World Problems...


----------



## iago (26. März 2020)

War doch seit Wochen bekannt - auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar von Seiten Disney, die wollen nicht, dass jemand mit einem 7 Tage Testaccount gleich zu anfang die Serie durchschaut. Und sobald alle Folgen draußen sind kann man die genauso binge watchen wie alles andere auch.

Gibt ja zum Glück noch Alternativen. Gummibärenbande und Gargoyles ist auch am Start  Und für The Clone Wars kann man sich ja die ersten 6 Staffeln nochmal reinziehen, bis man dann zu Staffel 7 kommt sind auch da alle Folgen rausgekommen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (26. März 2020)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat die wöchentliche Veröffentlichung den Vorteil, dass man es früher zu sehen bekommt. Ihr denkt doch nicht etwa, dass bei der Veröffentlichung von Folge 1 einer Serie schon immer eine ganze Staffel fertig ist? Während die ersten Folgen laufen wird noch an den anderen gearbeitet.. Nicht immer so ungeduldig sein.
> So richtig Sinn macht Binge-Watching nur bei komplett beendeten Serien, ansonsten muss man sowieso auf die nächste Staffel warten.



Das war vielleicht mal früher so...vor 20 oder 30 Jahren... 
Heute werden die Serien Staffeln komplett in einem Rutsch abgedreht, wie ein Film.
Warum? Weil es billiger ist! Je kürzer die Produktionszeit, desto mehr Geld kann an jeder Ecke gespart weerden.
Nur die Lokalisierung in den jeweiligen Ländern kann dann die Sache noch etwas verzögern, ist aber meist auch nur ein Frage von ein paar Wochen.

mfg


----------



## glurak (26. März 2020)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht mal früher so...vor 20 oder 30 Jahren...
> Heute werden die Serien Staffeln komplett in einem Rutsch abgedreht, wie ein Film.
> Warum? Weil es billiger ist! Je kürzer die Produktionszeit, desto mehr Geld kann an jeder Ecke gespart weerden.
> Nur die Lokalisierung in den jeweiligen Ländern kann dann die Sache noch etwas verzögern, ist aber meist auch nur ein Frage von ein paar Wochen.
> ...




Du redest einen stuss.  Wenn dem so wäre warum hängen so viele Serien dann jetzt in Schwebe wegen Corona.   Supernatural //,Flash // Walking dead  sind jetzt nur ein paar beispiele.

Das eigentliche ding hier  bei Mandalorian ist. Die Folgen sind alle fertig und dam sicher auch schon fertig syncronisiert immerhin ist die Staffel seit Dezember in den USA online. 

Warum Disney das macht? na damit man sein abo verlängert und nicht die Serie schaut und dann abo direkt wieder Kündigt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. März 2020)

Schade, aber ich will mal gnaedig mit disney sein, da ich fuer den service keinen cent zahle und ihn jetzt 12 monate komplett kostenfrei durch account sharing nutze.


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2020)

Ich versteh irgendwie das problem nicht. Dann wartet man halt eine Woche auf eine neue Folge - na und? Ist deswegen früher die Welt untergegangen, als das immer so war? Nein - wir sind ja jetzt in unserer ungeduldigen Zeit viel näher dem Abgrund.
Abgesehen davon: dann wartet man halt bis alle Folgen draußen sind? Ach ja... Geduld ist ja keine Option, deshalb bestellen einige unbelehrbare immer noch wie blöd vor.
Und ob man Amazon, Netflix, Disney, Sky Formel 1, Sky Bundesliga, Sky Championsleague, Sky whatsoever jetzt unbedingt parallel bezahlt, oder den ganzen Dreck doch lieber Boykottiert sei jedem selbst überlassen. Mir fällt um die Abogebühren dann schon wesentlich was besseres ein (wenn mans aufs Jahr sieht gehen sich da schon Urlaube, Hobbies oder zumindest PC Hardware aus).

Dass man The Mandalorian nicht auf einmal schaut, ergibt sich ja sowieso von selbst. So was inhaltsloses habe ich selten gesehen, und das würde einem dann vielleicht auch auffallen, wenn man sich alle Folgen auf einmal ansieht... gut gemacht, aber Story, Charakterentwicklung usw - einfach schwach.


----------



## Basileukum (26. März 2020)

Amazon, Netflix, Sky Ticket und Disney+ alle Kunden haben einen Schuß! Ist es schlimm, wenn man hier Konsumopferverweigerer ist?


----------



## GxGamer (26. März 2020)

Ich musste jetzt ernsthaft googlen was Binge Watching ist.


----------



## Atma (26. März 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn man hier Konsumopferverweigerer ist?


Ist es nicht, ich meide die ganzen Dienste ebenfalls komplett. Einzige Ausnahme ist das Musikstreaming, nutze schon seit Jahren Spotify Premium und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zu Hollywood hat die Musikindustrie längst begriffen ihre Kunden nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr zu gängeln weil die Piraterie sonst wieder nach oben schießt. Der Musikstreaming-Markt ist insgesamt gesehen nicht annähernd so fragmentiert, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis absolut unschlagbar und vor allem gibt es nicht den Bullshit mit Exklusivdeals.


----------



## theoturtle (26. März 2020)

Ich zitiere als Kommentar einfach mal Alfred E. Neumann: "Na und ?"


----------



## Mephisto_xD (26. März 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Dass man The Mandalorian nicht auf einmal schaut, ergibt sich ja sowieso von selbst. So was inhaltsloses habe ich selten gesehen, und das würde einem dann vielleicht auch auffallen, wenn man sich alle Folgen auf einmal ansieht... gut gemacht, aber Story, Charakterentwicklung usw - einfach schwach.


Ja, das hab ich auch festgestellt. Ich habe die erste Staffel über "inoffizielle" Kanälte bereits gesehen - und im vorgesehen Rythmus von einer Folge pro Woche fand ich das auch ganz gut.

Dann wollte ich es mir nochmal am Stück anschauen, und habe nach den ersten drei Folgen das Interesse verloren. Hinternanderweg merkt man eben doch, dass das im wesentlichen zwei Charaktere, ein Plüschtier und ein paar Hansel in weißer Rüstung sind, die im wesentlichen immer das Gleiche machen. Naja, toll siehts trotzdem aus.


----------



## Jimb0J0nes (27. März 2020)

docdent schrieb:


> Schon ein WItz: Jetzt will ich das endlich mal in 4k und Dolby Vision & Atmos sehen, statt nur in 720p (wie geschehen) und dann muss ich noch bis Mai warten. Atmos gibt's grad eh nicht (wenigstens in Deutsch), evtl. wird zusätzlich auch die Bandbreite reduziert...



Wenn einen Denon hast, lass die Auromatic mit 5.1 arbeiten. Den Stream gibt es schon von Anfang an in 4k im Netz, jedoch ergaben die HDR Messungen des Originals von Disney gestreamt nur magere 200nits...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zMenB5dbvn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zwiebo (27. März 2020)

Ist ja keiner verpflichtet jetzt schon Disney + zu nutzen. Wenn man sich nur für Mandalorian interessiert, dann holt man es sich halt im Mai und schaut es dann durch. Warum einige mit sowas den Zugriff auf Illegale Seiten rechtfertigen will mir nicht in den Kopf. Es ist Disneys Eigentum und die schreiben die Regeln dazu, wie man diesen konsumieren darf. Wer sowas klaut, hat keinen Respekt vor den Schaffenden am Set. Es ist schade, dass sowas nicht wirklich strafrechtlich verfolgt wird. Diese locker flockige Einstellung wie "dann schaue ich es mir halt auf illegalen Seiten an" ist ein schlag für jeden, der sich kreativ beschäftigt. Es zeugt von geistiger Unreife und Dummheit.


----------



## P2063 (27. März 2020)

Was heißt erlaubt kein Binge watching? Man kann doch einfach warten, bis die komplette Serie veröffentlicht wurde und dann mehrere Folgen am Stück schauen?


----------



## P2063 (27. März 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich versteh irgendwie das problem nicht. Dann wartet man halt eine Woche auf eine neue Folge - na und? Ist deswegen früher die Welt untergegangen, als das immer so war? Nein - wir sind ja jetzt in unserer ungeduldigen Zeit viel näher dem Abgrund.
> Abgesehen davon: dann wartet man halt bis alle Folgen draußen sind? Ach ja... Geduld ist ja keine Option, deshalb bestellen einige unbelehrbare immer noch wie blöd vor.



Früher war die Medienlandschaft eine völlig andere. Einerseits, weil es durch wesentlich weniger Sender auch viel weniger Auswahl gab. Du hast je nach Interessengruppe entweder TNG, MacGyver und A-Team geschaut, oder Beverly Hills, Friends und Emergency Room. Andererseits gab es auch viel längere Staffeln mit 24 oder mehr Folgen und die hatten bis auf die ein oder andere Doppelfolge und Staffelende-Cliffhanger immer eine abgeschlossene Handlung. 

Heute ist eine Serienstaffel dagegen wie ein 10 Stunden langer Spielfilm und man wird vom Angebot der Streamingdienste quasi erschlagen. Ich jedenfalls schau ganz gerne lieber weniger Serien parallel, dafür aber 2-3 Folgen einer Serie am Stück einfach um den Faden bei der Handlung nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## yojinboFFX (27. März 2020)

Was erlaube Strunz!
Wolle mache Binge Watching wie Flasche leer.
Nach dem lesen der Überschrift dachte ich an Redakteure mit "Birne Weich" aber das soll Binge Watching wohl auch nicht heißen!
Gruß und Gesundheit Yojinbo


----------



## Healrox (27. März 2020)

Govego schrieb:


> Tja, die Überschrift zu dem Artikel lässt aber etwas anderes vermuten und genau aus diesem Grunde fühlt sie sich an wie Clickbait.



Einer der's verstanden hat.
Macht Amazon seit Beginn, mit der wöchentlichen Veröffentlichung. Interessiert niemanden.

Aber die Überschrift assoziiert das sie die Staffel online haben aber nach 2 Folgen ein Schild kommt, das erst in 24 Stunden weiter geschaut werden darf.

Aber Mandalorian ist neu, das liegt im Trend. Also schnell ne non-news mit ner Klickbait Headline schreiben, Telekom Werbung schön einbetten und drunter noch Sky verlinken.
Hat sich der Artikel schon wieder gelohnt.


----------



## Karotte81 (27. März 2020)

Isrian schrieb:


> Wenn du deutsche Begriffe haben willst, musst du zu Computer Bild (Spiele) gehen.



Stimme zwar grundsätzlich zu, aber zum einen finde ich den Begriff "binge watching" auch furchtbar, ich weiß nicht mal wie ich das aussprechen soll. "Bindsch wotsching?", und zum anderen, wäre die News jetzt dramatisch schlechter geworden wenn man geschrieben hätte "Disney erlaubt nicht Mandalorian an einem Stück zu gucken"?

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es sogar deutlicher als das was jetzt im Newstitel steht. Und warum in Deutschland nicht deutsche Wörter benutzen? Bin ich doch auch ganz stark für, zumindest da wo es geht und es Sinn macht. Einen persönlichen Computer muss ich jetzt nicht übersetzt haben, genau so wie das Mutterbrett, aber ihr wisst hoffentlich wie ich das meine


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2020)

"The Mandalorian" habe ich im O-Ton fein säuberlich wöchentlich geschaut und fand das einen guten Rhythmus.

Ich mag Abwechslung und habe nicht übermäßig viel Zeit zum Schauen, also teile ich mir die drei bis vier Serien, die ich verfolge, in handliche Häppchen ein - also im Grunde lineares Fernsehen, aber nach *meinem* Zeitplan.

Mir ganze Staffeln am Stück reinziehen ... Ja, wenn ich krank bin oder aus irgend einem anderen Grund viel Zeit totschlagen muss. Aber auch dann hole ich eher Serien auf, die mich zwar interessieren, die ich aber bei ihrem Erscheinen nicht verfolgen konnte und bei denn ich nun Anschluss an die aktuelle Staffel bekommen möchte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. März 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Amazon, Netflix, Sky Ticket und Disney+ alle Kunden haben einen Schuß! Ist es schlimm, wenn man hier Konsumopferverweigerer ist?



Man ist zumindest nicht allein mit dieser Einstellung.
Aber Vorsicht: Der Unterbietungswettkampf ist hart. Kein Streaming-Abo ist nur Einsteigerklasse, du solltest zusätzlich mindestens zwei DRM-Spiele-Plattformen boykottieren, keinen Mainstream-Browser nutzen und wenn unter Windows10-/Facebook-/[beliebiges anderes Hassziel]-Datenpannen der garantieret "alles halb so wild, jedes Smartphone gibt mehr Daten Preis und das nutzen auch alle"-Kommentar steht, dann trennt sich "hast ja recht"-Spreu vom "ICH NICHT"-Weizen!


gezeichnet:
_Jemand, der die erste Folge ganz legal auf Deutsch in 1080p gesehen hat, ohne irgend ein Abo oder Streaming-Accont zu haben._


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2020)

HD+ ist auch ein Abo


----------



## redfield (28. März 2020)

Eine neue Episode pro Woche ist zwar ärgerlich für Nutzer, die alles am Stück und Tag 1 durchziehen möchten, für den Streamingdienst allerdings wirtschaftlicher und wird entsprechend auch von den meisten Streaming Diensten so gehandhabt. Egal ob Prime, Apple Plus oder Sky/HBO - überall erscheint wöchentlich eine neue Folge. Lediglich Netflix stellt bei vielen Serien direkt die komplette Staffel online, allerdings auch nicht bei jeder. Oft nutzt man auch hier den wöchentlichen VÖ Rythmus. Zudem kostet Netflix pro Monat auch mehr als das doppelte der Konkurrenz.

Wer es am Stück schauen möchte, der soll eben noch ein paar Wochen abwarten. Der Markt ist hart umkämpft und natürlich möchte man Abos im Idealfall länger halten, anstatt dass Zuschauer innerhalb eines Monats wie die Heuschrecken das komplette Angebot fressen und dann direkt wieder kündigen. Disney+ war zudem eine Woche lang kostenlos für alle, die sich vor dem 24. März registriert haben. Wäre the Mandalorian direkt komplett online gewesen, hätte Disney damit rein gar nichts verdient, weil die Serie nahezu jeder Interessent innerhalb dieser kostenlosen Woche durchgezogen hätte.

Disney+ erlaubt kein "`Binge Watching" - was eine Überschrift. Zudem fällt Disney+ damit auch nicht aus dem Rahmen, weil es die Konkurrenz in den meisten Fällen ganz genauso macht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. März 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> HD+ ist auch ein Abo



HD+ ist meinem Wissen nach nicht einmal 1080p (720p im Kabel und 1080i via Satellit, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?), aber "Free"net ist es und das gibt es zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr ohne online-Aktivierung, aber weiterhin ohne Abo als Jahreskarte.


----------

